# First post! *nervous* Smokey pink/orange glam rock chick tutorial - pic heavy



## SQUALID (Jul 9, 2008)

This is my tutorial for a smokey orange look that makes me think of late nights at a smokey rock club, with some John Travolta-dancesuit influences ... or something like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Well, let´s start!

Start off with a clean face.





Put your usual face makeup on, and ad a *lot* of loose powder on your cheeks, to prevent fallouts from the eyeshadows sticking to your face. Put a few dabs of Urban Decay Primer Potion on your eyelids..





And smeeeear it out, from the eyebrow and all over the lid. Don't forget the lower lashline! Your eyeshadow must stay put there too.





Start painting your eyelids with a kohl pencil. The size of the black "blob" is up to you. You should at least draw it a bit over the crease. Take the black color all the way around your eye, and create the..





DUN DUN DUUUUN! Japanese panda girl make up!





Blend it out.. (I usually use sponge applicators)





Aaall the way around!





Now it´s time for magic! This is MACs "Pink Bronze".





Dab the eyeshadow all over the black area





Like that.





And the lower lash line.





Now take a black shadow. This is Make Up Stores "Darkness".





Make this mega fake crease-thing





And blend it out!





Apply one more layer of the "Pink Bronze" to make it look more intense.





Add your eyeliner





Then add many thick layers of black mascara, or fake eyelashes if you want that.





And now it´s time for eyebrow drawing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (...well, for those who haven´t got complete ones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )





Juuust like that.





Now that you know where your eyebrows are, time for highlighting!





Apply it in a moon-shape from the outer tip of the eyebrow down to the inner corner of the eye.





Finish the look with a bright orangey red lipstick! Keep rocking out, chicks!


----------



## Divinity (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Jul 9, 2008)

I have to know what shade of l/s that is...love the look!!


----------



## courtneyCORPSE (Jul 9, 2008)

I love it. :]
You're very pretty.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 9, 2008)

I love the eyes!  Thanks so much for the tutorial!


----------



## n_c (Jul 9, 2008)

You pull off those colors soooo well. i love this


----------



## MaddyBoo718 (Jul 9, 2008)

You make those insane, awesome colors WORK! I love it. You're gorgeous! And yesss what lipstick is that?


----------



## LittleDevil (Jul 9, 2008)

What shade did you use to highlight?


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jul 9, 2008)

You are beautiful! I love your eyes & you just did a great job on this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sooooo pretty!!!!


----------



## macedout (Jul 9, 2008)

awesome job


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 9, 2008)

I love it!!  Love the lip color on you.


----------



## nunu (Jul 9, 2008)

beautiful!!


----------



## mrslisettecg (Jul 9, 2008)

sexy, but like everyone else what the hell lip color is that?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 10, 2008)

great tut! love the lip color


----------



## PinkPearl (Jul 10, 2008)

gorgeous look and omg, i looove ur scarf! where did u get it from?


----------



## elib067 (Jul 10, 2008)

you have the most amazing shaped lips, and the lipstick is badass


----------



## mocha_queen (Jul 10, 2008)

love it!


----------



## ratmist (Jul 10, 2008)

Flipping *LOVE* your hair, and I've never seen Pink Bronze used that way - I'm starting to rethink selling my jar of it.

WHAT IS THAT LIP COLOUR!  YOU MUST TELL US!  lol


----------



## ri0tdorque (Jul 10, 2008)

i'm blown away...ok now show me how to do those eyebrows i can *never* get that right 

le'sigh


----------



## ilorietta (Jul 10, 2008)

you are so pretty and the make up is gorgeous with your hair cut/colour!

again what's the lipstick?


----------



## deborahhh (Jul 10, 2008)

Absolutely goy-geoussss, thank you!


----------



## nico (Jul 10, 2008)

Wow ,Pink Bronze looks great with a black base.Thanks for the tutorial.I love it


----------



## user79 (Jul 10, 2008)

I really like the Pink Bronze over the black! I'm gonna have to try that...


----------



## frocher (Jul 10, 2008)

I am loving this look.  Your eyes look fantastic!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jul 10, 2008)

What a great tutorial! Really loved it, especially your expressive eyes!


----------



## Brittni (Jul 10, 2008)

Stunning, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love pink bronze so I must try this!


----------



## ItaliNicki (Jul 10, 2008)

Great job!!


----------



## mamadiaspora (Jul 10, 2008)

WOW. you're hot


----------



## silverbelle282 (Jul 10, 2008)

really cool look! i have been hating my jar of pink bronze ever since i got it, i think i'm gonna try using it over a black base, too, now. thanks!


----------



## rbella (Jul 10, 2008)

Damn, girl.  You need to log on and tell us what the hell that lipstick is!!  It is awesome!!!!  Your skin is to die for and you look fabulous in this!  Thank you so much for the tutorial.  Looking forward to seeing some more from you!


----------



## impassioned (Jul 10, 2008)

First of all, GIRL, you are GORGEOUS.
And I love you forever for giving me a reason to use 'Pink Bronze' on my eyes (the color did not look so good first time around). 
Awesome tutorial, thanks for sharing!


----------



## feenin4makeup (Jul 10, 2008)

This is really great!  Loves it!


----------



## mochajavalatte (Jul 10, 2008)

lalalalalalalalala I love it!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jul 10, 2008)

Great tut!  LOVE the lip color!


----------



## Celly (Jul 10, 2008)

Love the look. Great Tut. Thanks for sharing


----------



## LM_MAC_MAVEN (Jul 10, 2008)

AWESOME LOOK!!


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Jul 10, 2008)

How gorgeous are you!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 11, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## kimmy (Jul 11, 2008)

your eyebrow's arch is totally badass.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jul 11, 2008)

Very cooL! I so wanna try this...


----------



## MAC_mallory (Jul 11, 2008)

gorgeous look!! pink bronze is my FAV.


----------



## VioletB (Jul 11, 2008)

Pink Bronze looks A-M-A-Z-I-N-G over a black base!!  Beautiful tutorial!!


----------



## SoupyGeorge (Jul 11, 2008)

HEY! It's you!  Hello, hh friend!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 11, 2008)

Holy cow you are gorgeous!  You have the most beautiful bone structure!  Thank you so much for doing this tutorial and I am going to have to give pink bronze another look!


----------



## varga_gal (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow you look like Milla Jovovich!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




great tutorial


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 11, 2008)

nice look


----------



## Cadet_Smith (Jul 11, 2008)

omg! your gorgeous!!!
Love the tut!


----------



## PollyRhythm (Jul 11, 2008)

Love it! Please do another.


----------



## fondasaurusrex (Jul 11, 2008)

Woah! Pink bronze over black looks fabulous ! You are super pretty too


----------



## Seeking Refuge (Jul 11, 2008)

Do you know how fucking gorgeous you look? I wish I looked that amazing in makeup ... hell in life.


----------



## ginger9 (Jul 11, 2008)

Lovely tutorial - simple to do but very funky. Can you tell me what lipstick color you are wearing in your tut? TIA


----------



## moonlit (Jul 12, 2008)

you look like a doll!! good tutorial.love the eye makeup and the red lipstick looks hot!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jul 12, 2008)

I love this! Thanks.


----------



## Cee_Tarte83 (Jul 12, 2008)

WOW, that's gorgeous!
What lipstick did you use?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow, that's nice


----------



## kelcia (Jul 12, 2008)

That red lipstick needs a name and it needs to be purchase-able in the US!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 12, 2008)

looks great!!


----------



## luckystar2002 (Jul 12, 2008)

fantastic!


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow this look is HOT and you are beautiful. I love the lip colour you used and your brows especially. Thanks for taking the time to do a tutorial. I have Pink Bronze and I don't think I've ever worn it... I'm going to try this look today.


----------



## nikki (Jul 12, 2008)

I love how pink bronze looks over the black base---thanks for the great tut!!


----------



## user79 (Jul 13, 2008)

You totally remind me of Milla Jovovich from the movie Fifth Element!


----------



## NauteeJo (Jul 13, 2008)

looks great


----------



## lady_mc_beth (Jul 15, 2008)

great tut ... thanks a lot


----------



## amethystangel (Jul 16, 2008)

Dang, that is hot! Very awesome tutorial


----------



## Lax (Jul 16, 2008)

You're sooooo good, hun! :*


----------



## SQUALID (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh god, babes! I love you all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't expect you to write all those pretty things.. You really made my day!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You really inspired me to make another tutorial, I´m thinking of making a similar one in Cornflower and Chartreuse someday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okay, some answers for your questions!

*The lipstick* - Its *Noubas number 14*.
*The scarf *- I borrowed it from my boyfriend, bought at *Glitter* in Sweden!
*The highlighter* - Just some drugstore brand called *IsaDora*.. I usually don't really like their stuff, but this highlighter is awesome! It´s from one of their eyeshadow palettes, which my mother gave me a while ago!


----------



## JollieJanice (Jul 23, 2008)

that pink bronze is so hot on your skin


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Aug 2, 2008)

Love everything about this.  Eyes, lips, mu, hair, scarf...geesh! LOL


----------



## BinkysBaby (Aug 2, 2008)

Freaking hot!!!!


----------



## Sushi. (Aug 3, 2008)

I seen you post this on HH and i still love it


----------



## xtelle (Aug 3, 2008)

i just love it


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 4, 2008)

You are so gorgeous! You look like Mila Jovovich, esp your eyes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SOOOOOO GORGEOUSSSSS


----------



## kyustman (Aug 4, 2008)

great look!!!! you must post more!


----------



## Angel Of Moon (Aug 8, 2008)

you look ... stuninnggggg.. !!!!
i wish that red lipstick will look that good on me !
and now , i have to run and get pink bronze


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Aug 14, 2008)

love ur eyes


----------



## Beauty For Ashe (Aug 14, 2008)

Gotta try this tomorrow!  Looks good girl!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 15, 2008)

Awesome Look!


----------



## MissAlly (Aug 15, 2008)

Geez.You're attractive.


----------



## poppy z (Aug 16, 2008)

please, post more!!!!
love your style!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 16, 2008)

This is super pretty, and thank you for putting it together!


----------



## SQUALID (Aug 16, 2008)

Thank you ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If you want to see some more, I just posted this <--click!


----------



## somethingsinful (Aug 17, 2008)

WOW! I just love this look this is such a fantastic tutorial!


----------



## laadyLike (Aug 18, 2008)

I love it! Great tut!


----------



## aimee (Aug 21, 2008)

thank you for this tut 
the make up is stunning and now i finally know what to do with my pink bronze pigment
i just added a little to my bodylotion because it make me look sick wearing it as an eyeshadow ...now i see i need a black base to use this piggie yay thx


----------



## rachybloom (Aug 24, 2008)

umm you look totally look like Mila Jovovich from the Fifth Element! So pretty! and (as mentioned) the lip color is fab.


----------



## shootout (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow, this is amazing!
Please, please, please post more!
Your style is wonderful!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow...How did I miss this...Wonderful!!!


----------



## shakeitdownbaby (Sep 17, 2008)

your eyes and hair kinda reminds me of hailey from the band paramore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love the look!


----------



## Miss World (Sep 19, 2008)

you did an awesome job! you look fantastic


----------



## linkas (Sep 20, 2008)

OMG!!! You're Leeloo (Milla Jovovich) from 'The Fifth Element'!!! So cute!!!


----------



## Dollheart (Sep 21, 2008)

i love this look ^_^ your beautiful girly, awesome hair

xox


----------



## singer92286 (Sep 22, 2008)

Love it!!


----------



## Norwaygirl (Sep 22, 2008)

Great tutorial! Post moar! :]


----------



## ragdolly (Sep 22, 2008)

i think i may be in love with your eyebrows.
great tut. i think i'm gonna try something like this using the black ground p/p instead of eyeliner

you are gorgeous!


----------



## ramieee (Sep 22, 2008)

very nice!  ur skin is so pure!


----------



## scumballina (Sep 24, 2008)

I love this look so much! It's gorgeous! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## AngelBunny (Oct 14, 2008)

Awesome ... I have played with Pink Bronze tons of times but never actually bought it ... now I think I need it!  Thanks!


----------



## marreyes38 (Oct 14, 2008)

you resemble leeloo from the 5th element


----------



## Miss Lore (Oct 18, 2008)

my kinda eye, very hot!


----------



## xwp (Oct 18, 2008)

Leeloo Dallas Multipass... Love that movie and LOVE your look. Fantastic!


----------



## Pinkish*RED (Oct 18, 2008)

wicked tut!


----------



## bsquared (Nov 13, 2008)

the lip color rocks!


----------



## barbie.doll (Nov 18, 2008)

Hot look! You pull it off so nicely!


----------



## LaBelleMel31 (Nov 18, 2008)

love it!! =)


----------



## ab5inth7 (Nov 18, 2008)

This look is awesome! :O
I totally love it, intense but very gorgeous indeed


----------



## Esperansa_b (Mar 20, 2009)

your lips are GORGEOUSSSS!!


----------



## ~Zoe~ (Mar 20, 2009)

What a gorgeous look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!! Thanks for sharing with us 
P.S. ~ You have absolutely no reason to be nervous so please continue posting! I also LOVE LOVE LOVE your FOTD's -- keep it up!


----------



## Tahti (Mar 22, 2009)

Fantastic tutorial! ^^ Thanks!
Love your eyebrows too <3


----------



## fintia (Mar 23, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## cimelleh (Mar 26, 2009)

you rock!


----------



## TexasBelle (Mar 26, 2009)

Absolutely FANTASTIC look, and a fantastic tutorial, too! And yes, please do tell us what lipstick that is! (Edited - Ah ha, I found the post where you gave the name of the lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## kittykit (Mar 26, 2009)

Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 26, 2009)

OMGOSH you are gorgeous!  I love the colors on you with your hair color.  Looks great!


----------

